# Employment Visa



## hulk123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi Frnds,
I have 1 job offer frm Abu Dhabi company. I submitted al ma required documents to them 2 weeks before. Now, company told me to wait for Employment Visa...
Can ne1 tel me how much time it require to get? n is this Work Visa or only entry permit?


----------



## Zee2012 (Nov 29, 2012)

I think it's 1-2 weeks for visa but could be 1-4 months for security pass if needed! It depends on what job you've got.


----------



## hulk123 (Feb 14, 2013)

*One Querry*

Hi,
First of all Tnx a lot for ur quick reply.

Currently, I am working in KSA I submitted my resignation letter. If, my company did not give me final exit den can I nter in UAE n work? My KSA visa valid till Sept. of this year. I am waiting for you kind reply. 
or Is there ne rule like if u r having KSA visa n havn't taken final exit den u cant work in ne other GCC country or rather they will not allow u to work/enter in there..............

Tnx & Rgds.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

1-2 weeks..no chance.

2-3 months maybe


----------

